# Hello all,



## Amanda3266 (Nov 20, 2021)

Diagnosed yesterday and already on a weight loss journey. I lost 6.5lbs in my first week but expecting it to slow down now. 

I've joined SW as I know the consultant of my local group and she's a friend. I'm not however following their diet as all this rubbish about Syns gives me a headache. I do like some of their recipes but adapt them for my own use as fat is not "bad".

Instead I've downloaded Nutracheck and am trying to keep my carbs under 150g a day and increasing my protein intake. Calories are coming in around 1600 a day +/- 250 here and there. I'll stay with that until I stop losing. 

I've got a BG monitor coming tomorrow and will check my levels before meals and then 2 hrs after initially. 

Starting weight was 16st 4lbs
Yesterday I weighed in at 15st 9.5lbs 
Looking to achieve that first half stone loss in the next week. 

Here I go on my journey to remission hopefully.


----------



## mir21 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good luck on your journey.   I was diagnosed last week & started metformin medication.  I'm also trying to lose weight by calorie counting.  I started walking a bit too.


----------

